# LED resistor splice



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

It'll be the wire in position "B" on both sides, should be a mostly Blue wire in left, and mostly Green wire on right.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

you should own a test light


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

boraz said:


> you should own a test light


That's super helpful. They should also buy GM service information and then wouldn't need to ask questions like this on a forum and get glib, obvious answers like yours.


----------



## .Cody (Sep 1, 2013)

Noiitekk said:


> So I'm a noob with wiring but I'm going to be installing LED turn signals front and rear on my 2014. With the front signals they're also park lights so I'm assuming it will have 3 wires; ground, park light and turn signal. I should be splicing into the turn signal wire, obviously, but does anyone have a pic for reference of which wire it is so I don't screw this up?


https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/137...61-how-install-led-switchback.html#post120853


----------



## Noiitekk (Feb 28, 2017)

Ma v e n said:


> It'll be the wire in position "B" on both sides, should be a mostly Blue wire in left, and mostly Green wire on right.





.Cody said:


> Noiitekk said:
> 
> 
> > So I'm a noob with wiring but I'm going to be installing LED turn signals front and rear on my 2014. With the front signals they're also park lights so I'm assuming it will have 3 wires; ground, park light and turn signal. I should be splicing into the turn signal wire, obviously, but does anyone have a pic for reference of which wire it is so I don't screw this up?
> ...


Thanks guys!


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Noiitekk said:


> Ma v e n said:
> 
> 
> > It'll be the wire in position "B" on both sides, should be a mostly Blue wire in left, and mostly Green wire on right.
> ...


No problem, and if you haven't already, spend a few extra dollars and get the better weather sealed splices, or some electronic safe silicone and fill the cheapy splices with it to seal the splices. Standard t-taps, suitcase, inline, scothclock, etc.... splices are a really easy way to let water into your wiring harnesses.


----------



## Noiitekk (Feb 28, 2017)

It's the quick splices with resistors from Diode Dynamics, not sure if that makes a difference in quality or not


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Not really. Those wires are extremely difficult to do a better job than with the taps. I ended up accidentally cutting mine because I did not want to use the taps. I should have and then sealed them as Maven suggested.


----------



## Noiitekk (Feb 28, 2017)

Looks like I'll get some electronics-safe silicone and seal up the splices as suggested just to be safe. On my old Jeep I would just wrap any electrical modification with a tomb of electrical tape ?


----------



## .Cody (Sep 1, 2013)

Where ya gonna mount the resistors?


----------

